
Make Your Own Gmail - mikecarlton
https://scriptermail.com/
======
asuffield
This site presented me with five lines of text and a button that grants this
site permission to read all my email.

How about no?

~~~
ntumlin
I'm hesitant to even run it locally and try. I looked through the source
briefly and didn't see any dead giveaways, but with how obfuscated, etc. you
can make code it almost seems like it'd be safer/faster to re-implement it
with help from the code than to try and determine if it does anything tricky.

------
awqrre
Does this replicate/clone Gmail's search engine and spam filter? Those are the
only things that could differenciate Gmail from other solutions...

